# New Landline Phone - what would you recommend?



## turmeric (Jan 17, 2009)

I need a landline phone for my work - must accept a headset. What would you guys recommend?


----------



## Hamalas (Jan 17, 2009)

Well you see, you just grab two cans and a string........


----------



## Zeno333 (Jan 17, 2009)

Any of the new DECT 6 cordless ones that take a headset. DECT 6 phones use a new radio band that only DECT 6 phones use so it does not have any interference, especially in an office environment. (For those interested in the tech aspects, the unique band is in the previously open middle section of the Cellular PCS 1900 MHz band.) DECT 6 phones are digital and can not be eavesdropped on by the way. They are 200mw transmit power max so also have good range.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 20, 2009)

What I don't understand is how Ma Bell got along for years without making us plug phones into an electrical plug! Why should I have to plug in a landline to anything but the phone jack? I can't use a phone like that near my computer, which is where I need it. I don't need multiple lines, a hold button,etc. I just need a phone that will accept a headset. Why is that so hard? 

Just a bit frustrated from shopping.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 20, 2009)

turmeric said:


> What I don't understand is how Ma Bell got along for years without making us plug phones into an electrical plug! Why should I have to plug in a landline to anything but the phone jack? I can't use a phone like that near my computer, which is where I need it. I don't need multiple lines, a hold button,etc. I just need a phone that will accept a headset. Why is that so hard?
> 
> Just a bit frustrated from shopping.



Meg,

The DECT 6.0 phones don't interfere with computers. I have a Panasonic 3 feet from my laptop right now. Not this one, but like it:

http://www2.panasonic.com/consumer-...s/model.KX-TG6323PK_11002_7000000000000005702


----------



## Ivan (Jan 20, 2009)

Me and Ma like this one:


----------



## turmeric (Jan 20, 2009)

Ivan said:


> Me and Ma like this one:


 
Where can I get one of those?

-----Added 1/20/2009 at 12:45:55 EST-----



fredtgreco said:


> turmeric said:
> 
> 
> > What I don't understand is how Ma Bell got along for years without making us plug phones into an electrical plug! Why should I have to plug in a landline to anything but the phone jack? I can't use a phone like that near my computer, which is where I need it. I don't need multiple lines, a hold button,etc. I just need a phone that will accept a headset. Why is that so hard?
> ...


 
Fred, thanks, I just want a phone that sits on the desk. I need it for work, I sit and answer calls all day in front of a computer. I don't think I need a wireless phone. I just want a normal phone that takes a headset. No hold buttons, no wireless, no AC...just a phone. I'd keep the one I have if I could put a headset on it.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 20, 2009)

turmeric said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > Me and Ma like this one:
> ...



Old Fashioned Style, Crosley Phones...This classic Pay Phone will take you back to the days of old fashioned phone booths and five-cent calls.


----------



## turmeric (Jan 31, 2009)

I think I want to get this eventually:


----------

